# A+ Indoor OG Kush,Grandaddy Purple,White Widow,Purple Kush,Sour Diesel.



## frank2000 (Jul 8, 2013)

We have ready Indoor and greenhouse OG Kush,Grandaddy Purple, Sour Diesel, White widow, Bubba kush, Blue dream, ak47, Master Kush, Mr Nice Guy ,Blue Dream,Killa Crip Kush, Girl Scout and other minimal strains.

Tex or call 408) I am a lo-life Spammer
Looking for serious buyers only!!! Willing to ship if u are not close to us.

AAAAAAA++++++ TOP SHELF

ALL OUR brains ARE COVERED IN FROST WITH SUPER LOUD NOSE!!!


----------



## lindseyj (Feb 16, 2014)

Indoor Indica is one of the most potent strains of cannabis in the world. Female indica is tough to obtain in it's purest sense, so many growers cross breed strains.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2014)

:stoned:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2014)

no not banned,,,,LOL. Moron.


----------



## ncmga (Aug 20, 2014)

lindseyj said:


> Indoor Indica is one of the most potent strains of cannabis in the world. Female indica is tough to obtain in it's purest sense, so many growers cross breed strains.



Greetings

 Fem indicas are difficult in pure form, got a Hawaiian indica strain that I think is a heirloom type and very rare. Got seeds from Marc Emery 13 yrs ago called Classics seed co. and I wish I got more than the 10 seeds. The plant grew extremely slow, dark green and purple with yellow and orange highlights, and the strongest pineapple/bubble gum aroma and flavor.  I luckily was able to make s few seeds from a selfing male. When conditions are better, would like to inbreed this line. Truly rare and exotic.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------

